# Great little Jointer



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Nice review and heads up on the price. I'm considering this one too. I build small boxes so the biggest piece I'd run over it would be 3"x24". Seems like a good match.

How's the fence?


----------



## zer0bot (Mar 9, 2010)

The fence is alot nicer than I expected.
It is not that tall but I have had good results so far with truing 11inch wide planks that are about 6 feet long.

I think it would be a good fit for what you need.

I forgot to mention that the price I listed was the online price but you can buy it online and pick it up instore(what I did).

You can also get 5 dollars more off with this coupon code: SEARS5OFF50


----------



## wildbill001 (Mar 2, 2011)

At that price it is almost cheaper to toss it when the blades get dull than to fight putting in replacements. 

I've been eyeing one of these for some time but gotta get a new lathe first.

Bill


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"I have not used it as a planer nor will I probably except maybe to update this review"

Are you saying that this converts into a planer somehow ?


----------



## zer0bot (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Dusty
You can use it as a small surface planer like in the below picture


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for the well written review.

I've heard that the motors in these small bench top jointers do not hold up well. I hope you will update your review after a year or more to let us know how well this one is holding up.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

For the sake of counterpoint….these tabletop models, as Rich has observed above, have a so-called 'universal' motor. They function at high speed, and the vibration and unbelievable high-decibel noise will drive you crazy. For those of you who are considering a small jointer, you can generally find one of those old cast-iron belt-driven models with a nice big motor mounted below. These old ones purr like a kitten when they are running, and they are a joy to use. I could not recommend this Craftsman jointer in good conscience to anyone; much less give it 5 stars.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*richgreer* , "well written review" ?? 
All he actually told us is that he got it on sale and it took him "about 45 minutes to set it up". The rest of the "review" is copied online spec's. This is more of a tool gloat than anything…
How can you rate something as 5 star material when you just took it out of the box "last night" ?
My Delta benchtop *was *"great" until I needed to change/adjust the blades and then found out that the tables were warped and the fence wouldn't stay at 90degrees , etc.,etc.. What did I know , being a newbie myself at the time ? 
You really need to use a tool before "reviewing" it.

*poopiekat* is right about the old iron….I picked up a 6" Delta jointer, motor and all for $100 less than I paid for the POS benchtop Delta , AND it still purrs like a kitten after 20 years of owning it : ) Bought it off of an old gent who bought it back in the '50's. good stuff : ) The benchtop model is just collecting dust under my bench because I couldn't bear to sell it to anyone else.


----------



## zer0bot (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dusty*

I am not sure how much better of a review I could have written.
I detailed how much I got it for, went through how difficult/long it was to initially set up and how hard it was to get it all dialed in. I posted pictures of the blades and how the dust port was situated.

I used it for about 5 hours total on varying boards from 3 inches wide to 12 inches wide.

I did use the tool before "reviewing" it. I wanted to post my "review" so that anyone that was interested it a smaller bench top jointer could maybe pick one up on sale. Not everyone has the space or desire for a floor standing unit.

I am not sure what else you wanted from my "review", I guess I should have waited a year or 2 to review it so that a newer version could be out instead and this one would be discontinued.


----------



## zer0bot (Mar 9, 2010)

*poopiekat*
Mine does not have very much vibration if any really. While it is loud it is not something I would describe as unbelievable high-decibel noise.

I gave this 5 stars because I was pleasantly surprised of how well it worked and I could not think of anything I would expect to be better for the price.

I would also recommend to someone that is not wanting a larger jointer and would be using it more as a hobbyist but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

review:
1. To look over, study, or examine *again*.
2. To consider retrospectively; *look back on*.
3. To examine with an eye to criticism or correction.

Please tell us how you used it on 12" wide boards , as stated above. Were they 4" thick ?
Reread your "review' and tell me that I didn't sum it up in my first comment .ie: I got it on sale and it took about 45 minutes to set it up.The rest of your words state nothing about the machine, except the recopied spec's.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The temptation, when I see a review like this, is to try and 'test' the reviewer. I'm guessing that zerobot has little, if any, experience with ANY jointer. There was certainly no comparative comments about the performance of this machine versus other jointers, anyway. THAT is how a good review is written! I'm more certain that zerobot is hoping that his selection of an entry-level cheapie will be validated here. My main concern is that less experienced neophytes will see this review and get stuck with a similar inferior jointer. This is why a review, if it is to have merit, should be written by persons with a broad range of experience with other brands/models of similar machinery, so that issues of safety, features to specifically look for, reliability, and level of quality of finished output on various species of wood can be discussed. It was like the HF lathe review posted here some time ago, the first sentence began, " *I never used a lathe before, but *….." How much credibility is there?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

poopiekat, there can be the issue that professionals can have too much experience to properly review such an item, I see it all the time in the bicycle industry. The professionals spend so much time with such superior equipment that they can't see that not everyone needs whatever is best. 
Yes a 800.00 (random comparison point) machine will be significantly better with speed settings, easier to set up, and all kinds of conveniences that make this model such an inferior piece of crap. However, the professional that you require for validation isn't asking, "is this good value for the money for an item that I might use a dozen times and never look at again?" It's all well and good to tout the value of more expensive, more technological or, in the case of the reviewer, more experienced but those tend to overlook the people who just need an item they can afford, when they they can afford it, and only need real limited use. 
Try not to disparage someone for trying to give an honest review from their perspective just cause it isn't to the standards that you would prefer.

And honestly, if you're looking for a serious, in-depth review with comparisons and such, why would you even look at this machine. To the OP, I hope it gives you all the use you need.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*derosa:* You misunderstood the point I was trying to make. A five-star review when the item was just barely out of the box? The experienced woodworker will just roll his/her eyes. But some neophytes come to the Lumberjock site specifically to get answers about which tools to buy to outfit their workshop. Letting this review stand as good reference information for people new to the hobby is simply not a good idea, hence the counterpoint that I made above. A few of us posted alternative views, which will hopefully influence novice woodworkers to at least consider other options rather than Sears' loss-leader retailing. Heck, you even said," *conveniences that make this model such an inferior piece of crap"* so I guess you're endorsing my own words in a way, and I appreciate that.


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Poopiekat:* Your tough and unforgiving , but you may be right.

*Derosa:* You are definitly right. I have had the same experience in the same indusrty. I think this attitute does prevail in all endevours.

Speaking as one of the "Neophytes" (which sounds like your insulting me, if i didn't know what it ment) I think *Poopiekat* has a vailid point. How can anyone truly take a review seriously if the user/reviewer has no prervious expericence using the tool at all and their tool is fresh out of the box.

ZerObot: thanks for the review. I did read your review but chose to buy another jointer. (*Not* becasue of your review) I have not read anything good about granite tops. Obviously flat, but chiping becomes an issue.

Thanks for the review. Don't let the tough critisism deter you from future posts. I think there is some merit to any review.


----------



## Twigger (Mar 4, 2010)

"...a jointer for a gate project…" "I wanted to post my 'review' so that anyone that was interested in a smaller bench top jointer could maybe pick one up on sale." 
- Thanks zer0bot for the context of your review right up front, and for specifying what I think was obvious to most but apparently not to others.

"Just for clarification…" 
- Well stated and helpful CessaPilotBarry.

"The temptation, when I see a review like this, is to try and 'test' the reviewer…." "review: 1…. 2…. 3…." 
- que bocazas, tan inútil, IMHO


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's another 5 star review on this machine from a guy that thinks his Granite is Marble and sings its praises and then goes on to say that he bought this machine to save the blades in his 6" jointer…..
aaaaah, let me think for a minute..if I spend $200 on this one , I won't have to spend $30 for a new set of 6" blades. *SOLD !*
Check out his 3 advantages for using "marble" LOL

Craftsman 7.5 amp 4-1/8&#34 Bench Top Planer/Jointer (21789) - 
At $199 this was an average deal as there are so many bench top jointers out there. At $170 the deal got a lot sweeter when you consider this does have a *marble* bed and fence! What's the deal about *marble*, you ask? Well, the biggest advantage is that it will not warp or flex with changes in temperature like metal will do! The second greatest advantage is that it is slick and doesn't need waxing! Finally, I have never seen *marble* rust, not once! The *motor *on this thing *is heavy enough to take care of even the hardest of **woods* and still quiet enough to not wake the neighbors when I used it! Down side to this unit has to be the bed width. I would really love to see this in a 6" size since that size is common in longer boards used in tables and such. Still, at 4" *I can *do a lot of work and *save the blades on my 6" machine.*


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't worry guys, he'll never post another review here.


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, nice way to tare up a guy…maybe this was his first review? Maybe he was doing just as he said passing info for those who don't want or cant afford a floor model…I have watched LJ's go down hill now for over a year and it is the supposed Pro's that have done it…When I started woodworking 4 years ago…I asked a lot of dumb questions in retrospect…but I never the less learned something from it and had numerous people that were frank, but had tact…Something I see a few of you Neophytes (and in today's world this is an insult) don't have. 
We all started out at some point and took time to get good at anything. Obviousl, some of you have never been a leader or a teacher as you showed your lack of understaning for this individual…I hope you feel better about your pathetic lives…


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I have to agree with RandyMarine here…..there really is no need to thrash a person for buying/reviewing a new tool, regardless of how you feel a "review" should be written. I'm guessing there was a little excitement in the air after the purchase of a new tool, and OP just wanted to share his experience. I didn't expect him to say this was a professional quality tool that would be run day-in and day-out for years with no issues, he simply stated he was working on a small project and felt this would help him out. Sounds to me like it did. Ultimately, he will likely grow as a woodworker because he will try more challenging projects. He will learn over time, and his skills will grow. REMEMBER, we don't all have access to "high end" tools, and many have to make due with what we have. It seems quite foolish to beat a fella down about a purchase, and in the end, you end up looking like a clown for doing so. There are many, many more of us working with what we have, than there will ever be those with access to high end tools…...keep that in mind.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Right on Mojoe. People can be polite and constructive without crapping all over the the poor guys post. Well, most people can…(smirk)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

As a well-experienced woodworker, I felt obliged to post a counter-point to this review fearing that it might encourage other people to buy that jointer, which is a real POS in my opinion. If I had the encouraging words of experienced mentors I surely would not have bought mine, either. That was over 30 years ago. It was replaced with a nice old cast iron 1/2 hp unit. When this topic was posted originally, I had just recently posted a tool gloat concerning a fine 4" cast iron 'National' jointer. I emphasized how these little work horses run so well, work hard, and don't make the ears bleed of everyone in the house. THESE are the right jointers to own, you can buy them right, and usually a bit of oil and sharpening, and you've got a treasure that will earn its keep in your shop. * Good* advice is what Lumberjocks is all about. I'm glad to participate in these forums and do my share of responsible mentoring, and if that's a problem, why not tell us what YOU have for a jointer, the relative pros and cons, and share *YOUR* jointer knowledge with us?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Zer0bot,

Glad to hear you are happy with your newly purchased jointer. For edge jointing this tool can be quite effective on boards generally up to twice the length of the bed. Face jointing/planing can also be done if you take really shallow cuts, because the universal motor does not have as much "umph" as a belt driven motor. For small projects, boxes etc a 4" jointer can fill the bill in many a shop. If you ever want to joint longer boards or do more rigorous face jointing/planing you may want to step up to a 6 or 8 inch belt driven jointer. I have a 6 inch Craftsman belt driven jointer, and it has met my needs for many years even though many prefer an 8 inch or larger machine-Thanks for sharing your initial impressions and please keep us updated as you use the tool more and more and let us know about your likes and dislikes.

Cheers and keep making sawdust,
Todd


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

For the archives. If anyone is on a budget and cannot find a used jointer for decent money, get this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-industrial-rabbeting-jointer-30289.html

harbor freight makes a lot of crap. This is one of the gems. While I don't personally own one, my father does and uses it daily for the past 5 years. He replaced his 35 year old delta with this one when he moved and the delta was purchased by request of the new buyers (it was already bolted to the floor and the guy wanted a woodshop). Why this one? Because upon inspection from a mechanical engineer it is almost identical. A simple, flat hunk of cast iron, a quiet, amply powered belt driven motor, and a square, solid fence. It's not the best or fanciest or easiest to adjust, but with the 20% off coupon you can get this for around 240$. If all you care about is making wood square and flat, this will do it.

Also I wonder if this can be edited, The reviewer posted so much erroneous information ("marble", "11 inch widths") that is makes this review and rating outright false. Someone who does not click read more may be suckered into this huge POS.


----------



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

im thinking of getting one of these for my first jointer, either this or a delta(which ive heard some bad things about)
so far the craftsman is far ahead
Thanks for the review

Mark


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Perhaps the sysadmin should change the name from "Reviews" to "Personal Observations". I really don't care if you are an expert or a novice, I appreciate the time it takes to tell me what you think. I wouldn't trash someone's opinion, just because I didn't agree with it. I would give my own, without denigrating the OPs. Maybe I'm just more polite than some.


----------

